# The New Walther Creed



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not in the market for another new pistol but for $399 MSRP this looks interesting. Will probably be reading more about it in the weeks ahead. CREED - Walther Arms


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

looks like a ppq , shoots like a ppq, is cheaper in price though

noit sure other than the extended back strap and th e new disassembly lever what is different from a ppq


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks a lot more like a PPX than a PPQ. The Creed has a DA only hammer fired trigger. The PPQ has a SA striker fired trigger.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have PPX in 9 and 40, like the 40 pretty good, cooler on the 9. I was interested in the Creed as I have at least six PPX 9 MM magazines which fit a Creed. I do believe the Creed to be a warmed over improved PPX. I'd like to try a Creed.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

The wife has a Creed. Great pistol! I enjoy shooting it as well.


----------

